# Difference between plows



## Miaugi (May 29, 2011)

What is the difference between a pull type 2 furrow plow and a 3PH 2 furrow plow? Thinking about getting one and I'm not sure what are the advantages/disadvantages of both?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Never plowed ever, as my area is more noted for logging but I believe that on a plow that small, the 3 point is more desireable because you can lift it out of the ground for transport, turning around and so on, where the draw bar type are in tow unless you unhook, so turning around in tight areas is a bit impossible, and harder to get from one area to another and so on.


----------



## Miaugi (May 29, 2011)

Good point, I hadn't considered that aspect.


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

Drawn plows are easier to hook up and you can use any tractor to pull them. 3pt plows are far more maneuverable, but they require the tractor to have a 3pt hookup of the proper size and sufficient weight out front to offset the weight of the plow on the back.


----------

